#ubuntu-ch 2014-11-10
<jlg13> hi, how i could know the partition i'm working on now ?
#ubuntu-ch 2014-11-16
<x-faktor> hello
<x-faktor> is there anybody?
<x-faktor> KojiroAK Mamarok miup tillo Tribaal ubuntulog2 vaiursch WaVeR
<x-faktor> anyone?
<miup> Hm?
<Mamarok> x-faktor: hi, what is so urgent?
<x-faktor> you're from china?
<x-faktor> mip Mamarok , maybe you can help me
<Mamarok> erm, no? fif you read the channel topic?
<Mamarok> did*
<Mamarok> this is not a help channel
<x-faktor> omg
<x-faktor> my mistake
<x-faktor> #ubuntu-cn would be better
<x-faktor> des suisses ici
<x-faktor> lol
<Mamarok> I presume so, yes
<Mamarok> and please do not ping people personally unless it is really urgent, patience is a virtue on IRC
<x-faktor> ahaha
<x-faktor> on se calme les suisses
<x-faktor> je suis venu en ami
<Mamarok> et pourquoi tu ping tout le monde? J'ai posé une question avant..
<x-faktor> bah pour reveiller je pensais etre sur le bon channel
<Mamarok> réveiller 6 minutes après ^etre entr? j'appelle celà de l'impatience, normalement on pose sa question d'abor
<Mamarok> être*, désolée, j'avais le calier allemand
<Mamarok> clavier
<Mamarok> zut, pas mon jour
<x-faktor> non mais j'ai fais plusieurs autre channel avant ou personne répondait, j'ai employé la manière forte
<Mamarok> alors bon conseil: ça ne se fait pas, tu risques de te faire jeter avec cette attitude
<Mamarok> on pose sa question, et on patiente
<Mamarok> et bien entendu c'est mieux de poser sa question au bon endroit :)
<x-faktor> tinquiete je sais je suis un vieux routard de l'irc:)
<Mamarok> mais apparement pas habitué aux salons ubuntu, où on a un code de conduite...
<x-faktor> je vous laisse, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec un chinois sympa
<Mamarok> ok, bonne nuit alors :)
<x-faktor> la communauté ubuntu suisse doit etre assez restreinte
<x-faktor> je rigole
<Mamarok> on communique surtout par mail, peu par IRC
<x-faktor> tu es dev
<Mamarok> non, je traduis, je trie de bugs, et je suis aussi active dans Kubuntu et KDE
<x-faktor> un travail honorable
